# What powder do you guys use in your muzzle loader?



## deeker

I am going to be using a chronograph during the week to check velocities.

Been using Triple "7" Magnum (2 per load) pellets in the CVA Accura with a 245grn Powerbelt.

Not happy with the residue, even after the first shot. Might go back to the Pyrodex pellets. Also going to try Blackhorn 209 powder. 

With the powder, I am less likely to blow up the gun with a short seated bullet because of the previous shot fowling. Too far from the flash hole can cause a problem I don't want.

What powders do you guys use and like??????

I use only the Federal and or the CCI 209M primers.

The muzzle loader season is over here in Utah. But we had fun.

Kevin


----------



## HUSKYMAN

I have been using Pyrodex for three years with no problems. I only use two pellets on a 300 grain sabot and get great results. My muzzleloader is a stainless inline and the powder cleans right up with some brake cleaner.


----------



## Ol' Brian

I've been using Triple 7 FF loose powder in my CVA Optima... I think it's my favorite overall. 110gr volume of T7 with a Sierra .430 240gr JHP in a Hornady sabot have put several deer in the freezer, including a 200lb 11pt buck from 157 yards.

I tried some of the Blackhorn 209, and it's powerful powder, but I had several hangfires and a couple of misfires with it, using regular Winchester 209 primers (not the Win209ML primers which it specifically says NOT to use). So, it apparently is fairly difficult to ignite. If you get the BH209, I'd use the hottest magnum 209's you can find (the lyman shotgun handloading manual says that the Federal 209M's are the hottest, if I remember correctly... but don't trust me on that, just going off of memory.) The BH 209 is a "smokeless" powder I think, looks just like Accurate 5744 (extruded, hollow tubes). It does not need cleaning after shooting... I left my Optima in my humid basement after shooting for 2 weeks, and then swabbed the barrel, and all that came out was a thin black residue... absolutely no rust at all... and you use regular bore cleaner instead of water based solvents to clean it. I like it, except for the ignition issues with it... but for hunting, I'd stick with tried and true Triple 7.

If you've never tried loose powder, give it a try... much more flexible than the pellets, and much much cheaper also, and not much slower to reload if you're premeasuring your charges and using speedloaders.


----------



## Blazin

I've used both triple 7 and pyrodex in my TC omega, 100gr with Hornady XTP 240's. Pretty much the same grouping and mess to clean, from what I've seen the stainless is the way to go for easier clean up. I just got mine cleaned up again after sitting since last season. It was spit polished and oiled when I put it away, and the :censored: thing still rusted!! 

Stainless...............


----------



## sbhooper

I have used black, pyrodex, and triple 7. I have been using the triple 7 for a long time and definitely feel that it is the best. When you chronograph it, you will see that with the same amount of powder as the pyrodex, the triple 7 produces higher velocities. I have not had trouble with the fouling, although it seems to leave a ring right in front of where the charge goes off. 

I use it with conical and round ball alike. 80 grains in my Lyman Great Plains puts them in the freezer. I use 80-90 grains in my inline and .58 musket also. I see no need for the extremely heavy charges. 

The triple 7 ignites more reliably than pyrodex also. 

When I get my 7 used up, I may try some of Shockey's stuff.


----------



## stihl sawing

All i have ever used is #2 black powder in the bigger bore guns and #3 in the smaller bore. Also #4 powder for charging the flinters.


----------



## Iska3

I have the Thompson Encore and the son has the CVA Stainless. My Encore does not like the Powderbelts. I tried everything and I can’t seem to get a good group while using the Triple Seven Pellets or the Powder. I lapped the barrel with valve grinding compound so it’s clean and I can blow through a cotton ball with no fibers hanging in the lands. 

Not to give any product a bad name but there is a lot to be said about the Powderbelts. In our cases they do not always fit down tight so many times the pellet is burning along the way out. Shoot your gun at night. See how many times the pellets are still burning on the way out. 

I changed to the Thompson ShockWave Sabot 300 gr. Groups are within an inch at 100 yards. They say that the Tripple Seven pellets is 110% while the others are 100% so it is much hotter. 

I will use two pellets or 110gr powder. Once you get to playing with the powder you can set your loads and your groups will be better. Powder cost a lot less than pallets and just as fast to load. But how many times do you get a second shot with BP. I think that the pellets might collect some moisture so we dry them out two weeks before hunting. My son likes the pellets I don’t… Maybe it’s just me and my old age. 

They say that the Thompson is a true 50 cal and the CVA is a little over size. Both are good guns. I would get away from the powderbelts. They just don’t set good and cause more of the crud than other sabots. It’s like using bore butter on a sabot. 

We shoot a lot.. Over 500 rounds in the Thompson. I will use TrippleSeven 2 pellets or 110 gr. powder.. Thompson ShockWave Sabots still use the CCI 209 Caps. 3 for 3 with the ShockWaves and 0 for 1 with the PowderBelts. 

Hit a doe and ended up with a lung shot at 60 yards. The powerbelt hit a rib. Missed all the vital organs and hit a rib on the other side but never came out. We tracked her for a little over 2 miles. No PowderBelts for me. 

No two guns will shoot the same and no two barrels are the same. Every gun is different. I tried the Thompson Mag Express XTP 300 gr. and I would need a jack hammer to get those down my barrel but the crud rings stops all together. Try a different sabot. 

Gott’a love them smoke poles……. Our BP season is after the rifle season. (no scopes during the BP season) We can use the BP during rifle so I like taking the 50 and keep the Rem 270 on the side. Just something about the smoke… 

How did you do hunting?


----------



## Blazin

Same problem with powerbelts for me too, they did'nt shoot worth a hoot out of my black diamond either. My theory is the harder they pack the more accurate it's gonna be, but I know alot of dudes that seem to swear by them.


----------



## scotclayshooter

Deeker dude even in Scotland we have this new fangled type of ammunition thats all self contained, Yep the Bullet powder and primer are enclosed in a metallic case and they even load from the breech!!!!!!!

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## HuskyMike

Black powder after rifle season is Odd! Why? Here black powder goes before rifle, it is a good deal because you can get into the woods way earlier than the rifles. Once rifle opens up, all the M#######s come up and it is like Vietnam in some spots!


----------



## dingeryote

Plain old Pyrodex 50gr. Pellets and .429dia.Speer 270's in Hornady Black Mag Sabots. I get 2100fps with 3 pellets, and accuracy is around 2.5 moa.
Federal 209's seem to work just fine.
The T/C Black Diamond is dated, but I am very happy with it.

Granted I gotta scrub, and the finish has been eaten off of the Leupold M8 from the powder fouling, but it's not that bad.

Pyrodex makes a citrus based cleaner called "EZ-Clean" that makes things a LOT easier. Usually 5 patches and the bore is clean, and letting the breech plug soak while the bore is cleaned makes it just a simple wipe off.

Wiping down the exterior surfaces with plain old Break free is all that is left.
Maybe 15 Min. of stinky clean up.

The tripple 7 has never tripped my switch after I had several misfires on a hunt, and then noticed the stuff does not like to ignite in the damp air.
Having one of the worlds largest bodies of water next to my hunting grounds means it gets a little dry once in a while, and usually not during hunting season.

I'll take cussing while cleaning, over cussing a nice buck that got away because of a misfire/Hangfire any day.

Stay Safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Shagbark

I use 95gr of loose Triple 7 with Winchester shotshell primers and a 295gr HP Power Belt in my Knight Bighorn. It is accurate and effective on whitetail. I will be trying the Blackhorn powder when the 777 is gone.


----------



## yooper

:bang::bang::bang::bang: so you have to put powder in them to make em work.







I use an old 50 cal. Thompson, would like to find a flintlock smoke pole some time. All this fancy new fandangled #### has made a mockery of muzzle load season.  I simply use pyrodex powder 100 gr.. sometimes I have leftover cheep stuff, from summer fun with the cannon so I will use that. 
I am glad our season here is after the rifle hunt. It makes it more intersting tho go out in a couple feet of snow and do some genuine tracking. would want it no other way.


----------



## dingeryote

yooper said:


> :bang::bang::bang::bang: so you have to put powder in them to make em work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use an old 50 cal. Thompson, would like to find a flintlock smoke pole some time. All this fancy new fandangled #### has made a mockery of muzzle load season.  I simply use pyrodex powder 100 gr.. sometimes I have leftover cheep stuff, from summer fun with the cannon so I will use that.
> I am glad our season here is after the rifle hunt. It makes it more intersting tho go out in a couple feet of snow and do some genuine tracking. would want it no other way.



LOL!!!!:agree2:

It's LOTS easier when they are all yarded up and don't want to run in waist deep snow!! LOL!!!

Rock rifles are a hoot! 
That whole thing about shooting where things are gonna be, and not where they are, is more art than science, and maddeningly FUN!!

Plain old nasty Black powder is still my favorite for hunting in the rain.
It isn't as fussy about wanting to burn.

BTW.... you want these deer on Oats untill the 15th or just corn?

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## yooper

dingeryote said:


> LOL!!!!:agree2:
> 
> It's LOTS easier when they are all yarded up and don't want to run in waist deep snow!! LOL!!!
> 
> Rock rifles are a hoot!
> That whole thing about shooting where things are gonna be, and not where they are, is more art than science, and maddeningly FUN!!
> 
> Plain old nasty Black powder is still my favorite for hunting in the rain.
> It isn't as fussy about wanting to burn.
> 
> BTW.... you want these deer on Oats untill the 15th or just corn?
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote



Actually they dont yard up by me, but I do get alot of "different" deer roaming through my property heading for the yeads, which are about 10 miles from whee I live.. I don't normally sit during the muzzle load hunt, do alot of walking and stick on my 86 acres and also hunt the 160 next to me, gives me more then enough room to roam and I am the only one out there. 
As for feeding the deer I dont mind whether there oats or corn, which ever one is more at hand. The deer here are back on twigs and dried grass and thin from running from the wolves. So them ones should feel lucky chained up behind the barn:greenchainsaw:


----------



## deeker

scotclayshooter said:


> Deeker dude even in Scotland we have this new fangled type of ammunition thats all self contained, Yep the Bullet powder and primer are enclosed in a metallic case and they even load from the breech!!!!!!!
> 
> :greenchainsaw:



Yes, and in America I own and carry handguns. For hunting, practice and defense...if needed.

I can and do shoot full auto weapons once or twice a month and it is legal to do so.

I will keep my Constitution. As far as rifles....yes I own many of them too. 

Muzzle loaders are fun to hunt and play around with. I hunt all three seasons for mule deer in Utah. Archery, muzzle loader, and rifle. The rifle season is also any legal weapon. Crossbows are only legal for disabled hunters.

I have hunted with longbows to top of the line compound bows.

Shot deer with handguns, bolt action and single shot. None with a revolver yet.

Taken deer with slugs in shotguns too.

Your point about cartridges was??????

Just wondering.

Kevin


----------



## ShoerFast

scotclayshooter said:


> Deeker dude even in Scotland we have this new fangled type of ammunition thats all self contained, Yep the Bullet powder and primer are enclosed in a metallic case and they even load from the breech!!!!!!!
> 
> :greenchainsaw:



It's my bet that it will catch on? 

Perhaps the biggest reason to hunt with a muzzle-laader in Colorado is the season you will get to hunt in. 

Archery being the longest and always seems to take in a week or 2 of full rut bugling elk, they give muzzle-loaders a shared week with the archery season. 

You can usually get a bull to bugle during muzzle-loader season. 

The woods are not as full of hunters. 

Elk have not been pressured as much and tend to be where you scouted them. 

I would recommend anyone that is considering a DIY hunt in Colorado to conciser archery or muzzle-loader.


----------



## Iska3

Our Black Powder season is a week or two after rifle and we can not use a scope during BP. Bow hunting is before rifle. More people hunt with bow than BP so the revenue dictates. 

The best part about the later season is you get the second or third rut and all if the yahoos are gone so it’s only a few of us in the woods at that time. 

In our area the doe to buck ratio is way off so you have a better chance of seeing bigger buck later when they are trying to clean up (if you know what I mean) During the first rut, that big guy has his hands full. So if you don’t see him during bow season, he’ll be sleeping with a few of his girlfriends during rifle season and only moves at night when nature calls. 

The other thing is the cooler weather. Those big guys will have a thick coat by rifle season and about 50 to 100 extra pounds of fat to keep them going during the rut. How many women could you chase around in the woods after eating a big turkey and having on some big parka when it’s warm outside? Those big guys just don’t move unless you walk on top of them. The bad part is the deer go nocturnal in the later season. 

The powderbelts. Look at the tips… When the Powderbelts first came out they were good but with supply and demand and the need to keep cost down the quality has gone down hill. Maybe 5 out of 20 are true.. We hand pick every one from the card when we use them for hunting. 

The Knight is in a caliber by itself.. When it comes to accuracy there is no comparison. I was told that they have a different nipple and burn much hotter.. Any breakaway gun leaves room for error. If not for the fact that I wanted an interchangeable barrel (and my age) the Knight for deer hunting, would be my gun of choice. 

Our deer have moved from the grass to eating the acorns from the white oaks and twigs. After a real hard frost they’ll start eating the acorns from the red oaks. The only corn they eat right now if from our feeders and that’s because they want the ‘Beast Feast.’

A nice flintlock smoke pole. I think that would be the biggest thrill when it comes to hunting. Someday!!



Be Safe!! Have Fun and Fill the Freezer!!


----------



## stihl sawing

Iska3 said:


> A nice flintlock smoke pole. I think that would be the biggest thrill when it comes to hunting. Someday!!
> 
> 
> 
> Be Safe!! Have Fun and Fill the Freezer!!


They is a blast to hunt with, If you never hunted with one you gotta try it. Flinters are my favorite gun to shoot.


----------



## Iska3

stihl sawing said:


> They is a blast to hunt with, If you never hunted with one you gotta try it. Flinters are my favorite gun to shoot.



Several years ago we were cutting wood on one of our properties and we could hear this cannon going off (on our 40a) about a mile down the road. So Val and I took a ride over there to see what was going on. Here was this guy with an old flint lock shooting at a target 100 yrds away. Once the smoke cleared, we walked over to the target and as sure a God made Green Apples, he had three holes in the bull and two off to one side. I knew right then and there that I wanted a flint lock. About the same time my son was talking about trying BP so I bought the Encore knowing that some day I will pass it down to him. 

Val likes shooting at targets with the 50 cal. Because of the open sights, I wanted to get a 45 cal for her. Ok! The truth is…. Either she gets to shoot dead on and I end up shooting 2 inches high and to the left or I end up sleeping on the couch. In other words, it would be in my best interest to pick up a nice flint lock but when you get to be my age, you start saving your extra money for vitamins. 

My biggest fear is, I’ll get a nice flint lock - she’ll fall in love with that gun and I’ll be back to shooting dead on with the Encore. (if you know what I mean) 

Yep! Life is good...


----------



## scotclayshooter

deeker said:


> Yes, and in America I own and carry handguns. For hunting, practice and defense...if needed.
> 
> I can and do shoot full auto weapons once or twice a month and it is legal to do so.
> 
> I will keep my Constitution. As far as rifles....yes I own many of them too.
> 
> Muzzle loaders are fun to hunt and play around with. I hunt all three seasons for mule deer in Utah. Archery, muzzle loader, and rifle. The rifle season is also any legal weapon. Crossbows are only legal for disabled hunters.
> 
> I have hunted with longbows to top of the line compound bows.
> 
> Shot deer with handguns, bolt action and single shot. None with a revolver yet.
> 
> Taken deer with slugs in shotguns too.
> 
> Your point about cartridges was??????
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> Kevin



OOOH someone needs to get laid!
Didnt you see the smileys!!!!!!!

You guys allowed sound moderators on rifles?


----------



## dingeryote

scotclayshooter said:


> OOOH someone needs to get laid!
> Didnt you see the smileys!!!!!!!
> 
> You guys allowed sound moderators on rifles?



Yep.
Suppressors are legal, but subject to a special Tax at the Fed. Level.
At the State level however it isn't as easy in some states, if at all in others.

It's a goofy thing. My state allows for full auto,Concealed carry, and easily aquired explosives permits. But a suppressor? Nope! Not unless you are a Federal Dealer..

Wierd enough eh?

Stay sfae!
Dingeryote


----------



## scotclayshooter

dingeryote said:


> Yep.
> Suppressors are legal, but subject to a special Tax at the Fed. Level.
> At the State level however it isn't as easy in some states, if at all in others.
> 
> It's a goofy thing. My state allows for full auto,Concealed carry, and easily aquired explosives permits. But a suppressor? Nope! Not unless you are a Federal Dealer..
> 
> Wierd enough eh?
> 
> Stay sfae!
> Dingeryote



When you apply for a Fire Arms Certificate here its nearly automatic!

A few years ago the Police were sued by a stalker who had lost his hearing and blamed the Police for not allowing him to have a suppressor.

HE WON:jawdrop:

Makes the .243win like firing a .22lr I have one on the Ruger 10/22 and my Theoben Fenman air rifle as well.


----------



## stihl sawing

scotclayshooter said:


> When you apply for a Fire Arms Certificate here its nearly automatic!
> 
> A few years ago the Police were sued by a stalker who had lost his hearing and blamed the Police for not allowing him to have a suppressor.
> 
> HE WON:jawdrop:
> 
> Makes the .243win like firing a .22lr I have one on the Ruger 10/22 and my Theoben Fenman air rifle as well.


Those are couple of sweet lookin guns too, Don't the 22 have a custom stock. I know the air rifle does or it looks like it anyway.


----------



## scotclayshooter

stihl sawing said:


> Those are couple of sweet lookin guns too, Don't the 22 have a custom stock. I know the air rifle does or it looks like it anyway.








Nope thats the way they made em.





Factory synthetic deluxe stock, Only ever seen 1 like it!


----------



## deeker

scotclayshooter said:


> OOOH someone needs to get laid!
> Didnt you see the smileys!!!!!!!
> 
> You guys allowed sound moderators on rifles?



I saw the smileys. I did get to take a couple...man and wife. From Scotland shooting last year. It was sad how completely misinformed they had been about guns. We had a bear in the area, it was later trapped and moved further into the mountains.

It was fun watching their faces, when about a dozen of us at the picnic had handguns. I like my laws better than anywhere else on the planet.

We even had a sheriff show up when we were shooting. He is a friend. And he let them shoot his guns too. It was fun. I think they will be back in the states next summer.


----------



## stihl sawing

I gotta have that sweet airgun Tommy.


----------



## deeker

stihl sawing said:


> I gotta have that sweet airgun Tommy.



I wonder what the velocity is????


----------



## stihl sawing

deeker said:


> I wonder what the velocity is????


I don't know but i've wanted that gun since he poster it the first time.


----------



## wigglesworth

I have shot nearly 5 pounds of powder thru my TC omega since getting it 3 years ago. Mostly all on the bench trying different loads. I finally settled on 120 grains of loose 2F T7, a 290 grain barnes TMZ and a Harvester Crushed Rib sabot. Off a bench, it will shoot 1/2" 3 shot group at 100 yards. At 200 yards, 4" group. I have tried T7, Jim Shockey's stuff, Pyrodex, and some other stuff I cant think of the name, but none have the repeatability of T7. The Shockey's stuff was CLEAN. I mean Real clean. Amazing clean actually, but groups opened up to 1 1/2" at 100. My money is on the T7.


----------



## stihl sawing

A blast to shoot. flash in the pan.


----------



## Iska3

Are those kits or off of the rack? Ever think about trading? I give ya five donkeys, four cats and a wife for the long gun. Just might throw in my wife but not until after the heating season because the little lady likes being in the woods. Nice looking guns!!! I’d be proud to own any one of them. 

Thanks for the pictures...


----------



## yooper

stihl sawing said:


> A blast to shoot. flash in the pan.



nice ss ....nice


----------



## Longshot

I shoot a custom Berks county flint .54 with a Rice barrel, a .54 Lyman percussion Great Plains rifle and a .69 original percussion smoothbore, all with *Goex*, either FF or FFF. Tried Pyrodex -not happy.
Best to stay away from petroleum based solvents/lubes when using blackpowder.
The combo creates a nearly insoluble crude.


----------



## stihl sawing

Iska3 said:


> Are those kits or off of the rack? Ever think about trading? I give ya five donkeys, four cats and a wife for the long gun. Just might throw in my wife but not until after the heating season because the little lady likes being in the woods. Nice looking guns!!! I’d be proud to own any one of them.
> 
> Thanks for the pictures...


The long one on the left is a custom made by a local gunmaker. The middle one is a Lyman Great plains rifle. the other is a traditions hawken. I have a thompson center flinter not pictured.


----------



## stihl sawing

Longshot said:


> I shoot a custom Berks county flint .54 with a Rice barrel, a .54 Lyman percussion Great Plains rifle and a .69 original percussion smoothbore, all with *Goex*, either FF or FFF. Tried Pyrodex -not happy.
> Best to stay away from petroleum based solvents/lubes when using blackpowder.
> The combo creates a nearly insoluble crude.


Ok now we gotta have some pics. Especially on the custom.


----------



## DANOAM

70gr. Pyrodex RS behind a .490 round ball in my T/C Hawken and Renegade. Can't say what works for the front-loading centerfires though.


----------



## scotclayshooter

stihl sawing said:


> I gotta have that sweet airgun Tommy.





deeker said:


> I wonder what the velocity is????



Its UK legal limit 12ftlbs usually about 650-690 fps depending on ammo.

The barrel is 7 1/2" long the moderator is the only thing that lets you cock it.
It has a gas strut like on the tailgate of a truck instead of a spring, So theres no rotation going on when you fire it.

It has a aerodynamically shaped piston head with a central exit and a false piston thats timed to hit a fraction after the main piston and it cancels out the recoil.

The lock time is 0.7 milliseconds compared with 2.1 milliseconds for a normal spring air rifle.

The balance and handling are better than any of my shotguns BTW

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YwY_VCZqEz4&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YwY_VCZqEz4&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Not me BTW!!!!!

http://www.theoben.co.uk/home.php

They dont make the Fenman any more


----------



## wigglesworth

scotclayshooter said:


> Its UK legal limit 12ftlbs usually about 650-690 fps depending on ammo.
> 
> The barrel is 7 1/2" long the moderator is the only thing that lets you cock it.
> It has a gas strut like on the tailgate of a truck instead of a spring, So theres no rotation going on when you fire it.
> 
> It has a aerodynamically shaped piston head with a central exit and a false piston thats timed to hit a fraction after the main piston and it cancels out the recoil.
> 
> The lock time is 0.7 milliseconds compared with 2.1 milliseconds for a normal spring air rifle.
> 
> The balance and handling are better than any of my shotguns BTW
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YwY_VCZqEz4&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YwY_VCZqEz4&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> Not me BTW!!!!!
> 
> http://www.theoben.co.uk/home.php
> 
> They dont make the Fenman any more




Hows the accuracy with that stubby thing? Cool gun btw.


----------



## scotclayshooter

wigglesworth said:


> Hows the accuracy with that stubby thing? Cool gun btw.



Well lets put it this way at 6 yards i have a target with 5 pellets through it for 0.000" Thats sitting with my back against a wall in the house.

You swear you pulled a shot with it and the lock time is so quick you still hit it!

Great fun shooting rats in farm buildings in the winter
I shot over 400 crows with it in one evening used a whole box of 500 pellets but my arms were so sore i couldnt cock it sny more, Thats young crows on the branches BTW.
Headshots at 40yards were easy with no wind.


----------



## alleyyooper

I use loose T 7 in all my Ml's. It works fine for me, cleans up with windex. 

50 cal T/C plains rifle.











50 cal T/C Hawkens Stopped shooting it due to old tired eyes but have since installed a peep and am back to useing it again.











 Al


----------



## alleyyooper

I tried some APP once in my Remington 50 cal. Didn't work so auto well till I got over 100gr.






















I also use loose T 7 in my Remington 700 54cal. It uses 54cal MMP purple sabots and 50cal 300gr. Speer Gold Dots






 Al


----------



## Longshot

stihl sawing said:


> Ok now we gotta have some pics. Especially on the custom.



Let's see if I've got this picture posting thing figured out.
Testing: 




I've got some much better shots filed somewhere.


----------



## stihl sawing

Longshot said:


> Let's see if I've got this picture posting thing figured out.
> Testing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got some much better shots filed somewhere.


That's a beauty, love that tger striped wood. You have a very nice gun and thanks for the look at it.


----------



## Iska3

alleyyooper said:


> I tried some APP once in my Remington 50 cal. Didn't work so auto well till I got over 100gr.
> 
> I also use loose T 7 in my Remington 700 54cal. It uses 54cal MMP purple sabots and 50cal 300gr. Speer Gold Dots
> Al



This is very interesting. Nice groups. I found the samething with my 50 cal. Seems like the T7 is the way to go.


----------



## stihl sawing

Hopin to burn a little ff powder this weekend to launch a 240 grain 45 caliber bullet at a nice buck.The t-bolt on top is the one, Actually gonna burn 120 grains in it.


----------



## stihl sawing

Hope to do it sittin in this stand, the trees are a lot bigger now. That pic was taken a few years ago.


----------



## Iska3

stihl sawing said:


> Hope to do it sittin in this stand, the trees are a lot bigger now. That pic was taken a few years ago.



Looks like real a nice set up and a great area to hunt. 
Hope you do well. Be sure to take pictures.

John


----------



## stihl sawing

Iska3 said:


> Looks like real a nice set up and a great area to hunt.
> Hope you do well. Be sure to take pictures.
> 
> John


Thanks, Leaving in the morning and be back sunday. Our bucks don't get huge mainly cause of hunting pressure and it's all pines. But still have some nice ones.


----------



## Iska3

stihl sawing said:


> Thanks, Leaving in the morning and be back sunday. Our bucks don't get huge mainly cause of hunting pressure and it's all pines. But still have some nice ones.



It's not the size of the deer that counts, It's the hunt & good times with friends in the woods. When it comes to the meat, we never take the big bucks. I was taught to take a nice doe for meat...... But a nice rack looks a lot nicer hanging on the wall.


----------



## stihl sawing

A guy i hunt with sent me these pics from his game cam, His stand is about 600 yards from mine.I wondered why my feeder barrels keeps getting turned over, Now i know.


----------



## wigglesworth

I told yall them barnes bullets kicked butt....Thompson Center Omega, 100 yards, 120 grains T7 FFG, T7 primer, 250 gr. Barnes TMZ. 3 shots


----------



## Iska3

wigglesworth said:


> I told yall them barnes bullets kicked butt....Thompson Center Omega, 100 yards, 120 grains T7 FFG, 250 gr. Barnes TMZ. 3 shots



That's some great shoot'n!! Nice Groups.. Looks like you found the right combination for that gun. I like the way the barns TMZ fit. They give ya a secure feeling. We were out in the woods all day or we'd be out there making some smoke. Starting to get that itch myself. 

Thanks for the Pic's and the info. Gives a person something to think about. 

John


----------



## wigglesworth

Iska3 said:


> That's some great shoot'n!! Nice Groups.. Looks like you found the right combination for that gun. I like the way the barns TMZ fit. They give ya a secure feeling. We were out in the woods all day or we'd be out there making some smoke. Starting to get that itch myself.
> 
> Thanks for the Pic's and the info. Gives a person something to think about.
> 
> John



Your welcome. This is one of them guns that will shoot just about anything you feed it, as long as it is max charge (120 gr. loose). Only 1 thing I've feed it it did not like, the cheapo TC branded hollow points from WW. Keyholed no matter what the powder charge was. It's ready for big boy tomorrow morning.


----------



## scotclayshooter

wigglesworth said:


> Your welcome. This is one of them guns that will shoot just about anything you feed it, as long as it is max charge (120 gr. loose). Only 1 thing I've feed it it did not like, the cheapo TC branded hollow points from WW. Keyholed no matter what the powder charge was. It's ready for big boy tomorrow morning.



Thats a muzzle loader????????


----------



## Iska3

wigglesworth said:


> Your welcome. This is one of them guns that will shoot just about anything you feed it, as long as it is max charge (120 gr. loose). Only 1 thing I've feed it it did not like, the cheapo TC branded hollow points from WW. Keyholed no matter what the powder charge was. It's ready for big boy tomorrow morning.



That's a fine looking gun for sure. Like it better than my encore. Hope you do well in the AM.. Gott'a be excited. We have a few more weeks to go for our rifle season and them we do BP later. Lot of tracks by our place. Seems like the deer are along the road ditches and on the sides for the acorns. They must run all night long. Knock down a big one..


----------



## wigglesworth

scotclayshooter said:


> Thats a muzzle loader????????



Why yes...yes it is...



Iska3 said:


> That's a fine looking gun for sure. Like it better than my encore. Hope you do well in the AM.. Gott'a be excited. We have a few more weeks to go for our rifle season and them we do BP later. Lot of tracks by our place. Seems like the deer are along the road ditches and on the sides for the acorns. They must run all night long. Knock down a big one..



yea, this weekend is a teaser for BP. Just 2 day. Our long BP season is in december, 10 days then. I usually always kill a couple early BP season, but im limited to hunt time. I have to kill 2 in the morning, field dress and hang them before 11, cause then its time to kill some clay pigeons. I host our church's annual skeet shoot. We average between 40 and 60 people. Lot's of fun, lots of clays.


----------



## Iska3

wigglesworth said:


> Why yes...yes it is...
> 
> 
> 
> yea, this weekend is a teaser for BP. Just 2 day. Our long BP season is in december, 10 days then. I usually always kill a couple early BP season, but im limited to hunt time. I have to kill 2 in the morning, field dress and hang them before 11, cause then its time to kill some clay pigeons. I host our church's annual skeet shoot. We average between 40 and 60 people. Lot's of fun, lots of clays.



I would think the skeet shoot would be fun. Always nice to get people involved. It's a good way for the kids to start out also. 

I had four foster boys and taught every one how to handle guns and hunt. The 16 year old knocked down a big old 14 point with my old 30-06. A once in a life time shot that he'll never forget. My gun and my stand but the look on the kids face was worth it. The boys got 5 deer that year and I never fired a shot. That was my best year of hunting...


----------



## scotclayshooter

wigglesworth said:


> Why yes...yes it is...
> 
> 
> 
> yea, this weekend is a teaser for BP. Just 2 day. Our long BP season is in december, 10 days then. I usually always kill a couple early BP season, but im limited to hunt time. I have to kill 2 in the morning, field dress and hang them before 11, cause then its time to kill some clay pigeons. I host our church's annual skeet shoot. We average between 40 and 60 people. Lot's of fun, lots of clays.



Im guessing you aint shooting Skeet with the muzzle loader lol that would take a bit longer!


----------



## alleyyooper

I really think shot gunning is a really long way from the what powder you shoot in your muzzle loader thread. At least the pictures for th emost part were muzzle loader pictures as were the targets shot with the muzzle loaders.

Why not start your own thread about shot guns. that way some who have shot guns and not Ml's can join in.

I know people who shoot trap with a muzzle loading shot gun.

 Al


----------



## scotclayshooter

Lookie see the thread has gone through evolution up to date modern arms

If a thread stays on topic for 10 posts its done fairly well!
If it bothers you that much i will delete my post.

There you go its gone!


----------



## alleyyooper

*"Lookie see the thread has gone through evolution up to date modern arms"*


Guess wood cutters have a short attention span then. 

I don't care where you post isn't my forum nor am I a moderator. Just thought shot gunning should be shared with like minded people.

On most hunting fishing and such forums I belng to a thread can go on for over 6 pages with out being high jacked.

 Al


----------



## Iska3

*"Guess wood cutters have a short attention span then"*

Ouch!!!


----------

